# Something not right...



## Crippy (Sep 30, 2017)

Ive recently bought Newground coffees decaf.

I don't know what can go wrong with beans but they taste awful. Hardly even like coffee.

ive noticed too when I add milk it foams up like washing up liquid.

has anyone else come across this before?

thanks


----------



## Irisco (Jun 12, 2020)

Crippy said:


> Ive recently bought Newground coffees decaf.
> 
> I don't know what can go wrong with beans but they taste awful. Hardly even like coffee.
> 
> ...


 Hi, decaf. coffee usually needs a much finer grind than regular coffee beans. Did you notice it gushed through during extraction, that's assuming you ground the beans yourself.


----------



## Crippy (Sep 30, 2017)

Coffee extraction was fine. 34g out in 28 seconds. 
whole beans so ground myself. It doesn't taste weak or strong just horrible, hard to explain but have never tasted coffee like it plus the foaming is odd too. Have made 2 flat whites and both have been the same. Made another with Hasbean decaf and perfectly fine


----------



## MarkHB (Jun 12, 2020)

Crippy said:


> Ive recently bought Newground coffees decaf.
> 
> I don't know what can go wrong with beans but they taste awful. Hardly even like coffee.
> 
> ...


 I just had a really fruity light roast in a flat white that bubbled like that. I poured silky milk, set it down for a couple of minutes, and came back to it like that. Maybe something to do with the higher acidity? Though I don't really have a clue.

As to the beans not tasting good: how do they smell? Have you tried making them in a french press or cupped them? This should give you a good idea of whether the beans are bad or whether they just don't work well as espresso or a milk drink.


----------



## Irisco (Jun 12, 2020)

Crippy said:


> Coffee extraction was fine. 34g out in 28 seconds.
> whole beans so ground myself. It doesn't taste weak or strong just horrible, hard to explain but have never tasted coffee like it plus the foaming is odd too. Have made 2 flat whites and both have been the same. Made another with Hasbean decaf and perfectly fine


 Very odd, strange how the other decaf. Is okay.


----------



## Crippy (Sep 30, 2017)

MarkHB said:


> I just had a really fruity light roast in a flat white that bubbled like that. I poured silky milk, set it down for a couple of minutes, and came back to it like that. Maybe something to do with the higher acidity? Though I don't really have a clue.
> 
> As to the beans not tasting good: how do they smell? Have you tried making them in a french press or cupped them? This should give you a good idea of whether the beans are bad or whether they just don't work well as espresso or a milk drink.


 They have a delicate smell of what they taste like. Will try a pour over tomorrow.

it's just really odd to have beans that might not just be any good for espresso but literally undrinkable


----------



## Irisco (Jun 12, 2020)

Crippy said:


> They have a delicate smell of what they taste like. Will try a pour over tomorrow.
> 
> it's just really odd to have beans that might not just be any good for espresso but literally undrinkable


 You could contact the company you purchased them from , I'm sure they would be really helpful and concerned that they are not what you expected. They may have some suggestions also, after all they are the experts. It might be something quite simple such as temperature if it's a lighter roasted bean.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

34g out in 28 seconds doesn't mean the extraction was okay, if it tastes bad it tastes bad. That said since you seem to be describing a general poor taste and not sourness or bitterness there may be no reason to suspect anything there. To be honest I don't even know what coffee tastes like anymore, to me it tastes however it tastes, so it could simply be you don't like the beans. A picture of them would help as well as pic of the grinds to identify colour and colour difference so we might see development but that alone isn't enough to say whether or not it's a bad roast. Roast errors would definitely show up in taste beyond colour and would be present cupping so ss above, if you cup it and they taste weird or somehow off then either you just don't like the beans or it's the roast.

I think the milk issue is related to CO2 suggesting they haven't had enough time to rest which could also be causing the bad taste. It could be the acid in the coffee reacting with the milk to produce CO2 bubbles which have a sour taste which will be incredibly weird in milk. Have you tried straight espresso or diluted with water?


----------



## MarkHB (Jun 12, 2020)

Crippy said:


> They have a delicate smell of what they taste like.


 Yeah if you can smell it then you'll probably taste it. Sounds like the beans aren't good as you say.

The only time I've tried decaf the beans smelt bad and tasted bad. I haven't had the inclination to try again since then!


----------



## Crippy (Sep 30, 2017)

Ok so i made a pour over this morning. Same taste but obviously not as strong. At least it was drinkable.

I have contacted Newground coffee but i suspect it maybe just a coffee that isnt good for espresso.

Anyhow, i'll rest it for another week and see if there is any change.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Crippy said:


> Ok so i made a pour over this morning. Same taste but obviously not as strong. At least it was drinkable.
> 
> I have contacted Newground coffee but i suspect it maybe just a coffee that isnt good for espresso.
> 
> Anyhow, i'll rest it for another week and see if there is any change.


 Descriptors does day lemon tart and apple , so will have a good chunk of acidity there. 
how old was the coffee when you were using . Again a narrow frame of ratio and time doesn't mean the coffee isn't useable for espresso, just not for ratio and your preference .

People label a roasters beans as not good based on so little actually info , when they may just not be to that's person preference or not been brewed


----------



## Irisco (Jun 12, 2020)

Crippy said:


> Ok so i made a pour over this morning. Same taste but obviously not as strong. At least it was drinkable.
> 
> I have contacted Newground coffee but i suspect it maybe just a coffee that isnt good for espresso.
> 
> Anyhow, i'll rest it for another week and see if there is any change.


 On their website they do give you the option of having this coffee ground for espresso for those that want to buy it preground. I don't think they would give this option if it wasn't suitable for this method surely?


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

What was the roast date on the bag? I've only bought my first decaf beans last week and it was recommended by someone on here that decaf beans should be rested for 10 days. I started using after 5 and I am seeing the same foaming with the milk, which may be due to C02 and the beans still degassing as mentioned above. The coffee is still really nice and I'm interested to see how it improves as it hits the sweet spot. I bought the Black Cat Coffee Tanzania - Iloma - Swiss Water Decaffeinated beans. https://www.blackcatcoffee.co.uk/collections/espresso/products/tanzania-iloma-swiss-water-decaffeinated


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Good point, the latest decaf I'm using still tasted weird after 9 days. It's settling down to something enjoyable now at 12 days.


----------



## Crippy (Sep 30, 2017)

It was roasted on the 25/03 so will give it another week to see if it settles down at all.

Its just weird after all the bags of coffee ive drank over the last 4 years that its this one which is undrinkable. Only way i can describe how it tastes is like cardboard lol.

I'll see how it is in a week and if no better i'd be happy to ship some to people who want to give it a go as i'll not drink it


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Cardboard could be a roast defect. Baked.


----------



## Instant no more ! (Feb 17, 2015)

Was the milk fresh or old and on the turn ?


----------



## Crippy (Sep 30, 2017)

I've had a reply from new ground. The guys there were really helpful and suggested that I rest it longer and to let them know how I get on. They said the same as others about the gas and they may need to settle down. They use this decaf on their bar and have had no issues


----------



## MarkHB (Jun 12, 2020)

Crippy said:


> I've had a reply from new ground. The guys there were really helpful and suggested that I rest it longer and to let them know how I get on. They said the same as others about the gas and they may need to settle down. They use this decaf on their bar and have had no issues


 I watched a review of the beans on youtube and the guy wasn't overly enthusiastic about them so, like others have said, it could just be personal taste.

For espresso drinks I normally don't use beans until they've been rested for at least 2 weeks. For French press and pour over I find I'm able to start using them the first week.


----------

